# Auger Backlash



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

How much backlash is acceptable in the auger gearbox on my MTD 800 series? I have about an inch measured at the edge of the auger.
Hank


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I dont think that is too bad. I have a tiller that has a massive cast iron gear box with the same worm gear set up as snow blowers. I thought it had too much play, about 1 1/2 inch.

After adjusting it to what I thought would be an acceptable amount of play i tried it out and it generated a whole lot of heat. enough where I couldnt touch the gearbox.

Needless to say it was adjusted back to where it was. havent had a problem.

If yours is the non adjustable type remember that one inch of travel at the outside tip of the auger translates to a very small amount at the center.


----------



## hankster1 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. If that is normal I wont worry about it.
Hank


----------

